# Concha Nacar de Perlop (Mother of Pearl)



## CellyCell (Nov 10, 2007)

Anyone ever use this product?

Perlop Cosmetics Inc.

I needed a bleaching cream for some discoloration/blemishes and found this one. Also acts is cleansing pores, remove impurities, fading spots/blemishes...

They sell it at Walmart for about $4 bucks.

I like the feeling - it uses shell powder - and the ingredients are mostly natural but the smell is bleh.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 10, 2007)

I never have but i might try it out since my skins been acting up.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 11, 2007)

My mom used to apply Concha de Nacar on my face, but i dunno, I never thought it was that good.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 11, 2007)

You have to use this product more then once, right?


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 11, 2007)

I use it once a day... it has little beads in it as well and feels like an ex foliating mask too.

I'm giving it a month to see any difference in blemishes.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for the rec Celly!


----------



## 13sancheza (May 28, 2011)

is it the bleach cream and if so do you wet your face and then put it on or do you wet your face dry it and then put it on


----------

